# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Yii Framework >  دانلود ویژه اعضا با زمانبندی

## amdvbgmail

سلام بر اساتید گرامی
من میخوام که یه چند تا فایل رو توی وب سایتم فقط اعضا بتونن دانلودش کنن و بعداز دانلود توسط کاربر ، 48  ساعت دیگه اون لینک دانلود برای کاربر غیر فعال بشه . چه مکانیزمی رو توی yii باید بکار برد برای اینکار؟ 
باتشکر

----------


## Mahdi-563

لینک ها توی db ذخیره کن و فایل هم واسه کاربر استریم بفرست
از توی db میتونی تاریخ را مدیت کنی

----------

